
Is it risky to visit Bangkok at this stage of the Coronavirus epidemic? - penzizzle
I&#x27;m due to take the family to Thailand this weekend for our annual vacation and have been watching the outbreak closely; there are much better minds than mind in this community. Are we taking too much of a risk by going? There were 25 known cases in Bangkok when I checked this morning, which seems relatively small but I know nothing about viral outbreaks. Any sage advice most welcome.
======
gregjor
There’s no epidemic in Thailand, travel from China to Thailand curtailed by
the Chinese government. If more cases break out in Thailand you may face
screening or quarantine on return.

You might want to get a flu shot before you go or when you get there (at any
hospital or travel clinic). Influenza A was fairly common a few months ago
(just spent three months in Bangkok).

[https://www.tourismthailand.org/Articles/novel-
coronavirus-2...](https://www.tourismthailand.org/Articles/novel-
coronavirus-2019-ncov-thailand-situation-update)

------
DanBC
[https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-
advice/thailand](https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-advice/thailand)

The Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO) advise against all but essential
travel to areas within the provinces on the Thailand-Malaysia border,
including:

Pattani

Yala

Narathiwat

Southern Songkhla province. This does not include areas north of and including
the A43 road between Hat Yai and Sakom, and areas north-west of and including
the train line which runs between Hat Yai and Pedang Besar.

[https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-
advice/thailand/health](https://www.gov.uk/foreign-travel-
advice/thailand/health)

> At least 8 weeks before your trip, check the latest health advice on
> travelling to Thailand from the National Travel Health Network and Centre
> (NaTHNaC) on the TravelHealthPro website. This has information on vaccine
> recommendations, any current health risks or outbreaks, and factsheets with
> information on staying healthy whilst in the country. Guidance is also
> available from NHS (Scotland) on the FitForTravel website.

...

The advice around coronavirus seems to be "travel, but be cautious", not "do
not travel".

> Coronavirus

> There is an ongoing outbreak of coronavirus. The virus originated in Wuhan
> City, Hubei Province but cases have been confirmed in other parts of China
> and the region, including Thailand. You should comply with any additional
> screening measures put in place by the local authorities. Further advice is
> available from Public Health England, and the TravelHealthPro website.

------
mytailorisrich
25 known cases out of 8+ million people. I think the risk to health by eating
street food there or because of the traffic (Thailand has the most dangerous
roads in Southeast Asia with more than 20,000 deaths a year) is probably
higher than from this virus.

On the other hand, depending on the restrictions they might have put in places
you might be prevented from visiting as you would have liked.

~~~
penzizzle
OK that's all good to know, thank you!

